# which struts are best



## 94sentxe (Apr 1, 2003)

i have an 94 sentra xe with suspension techniques springs. i need struts bad. which are best tokico, kyb or koni. Do anyone know where i can find some for cheap.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

i like my kyb gr2's


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

NEVER heard a bad thing about KYB's. GR-2's or AGX. I'll be going with AGX's and Hyperco's soon though. Do you like your Susp. Tech. springs? Was the drop good, and are they stiff?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
If you are replacing springs and struts, better go with the tein coilover setup. It pretty much costs the same and you get a shortened strut. As for the ride, dunno.

Seth


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Do you want cheap, or good? Search on SHigSpeed - custom shortened Koni's = Good, but expensive. Or, goto http://www.motivational.net - cray stuff, awesome, expensive. AGX's prolly best balance of goodness and price. Tokico - heard quality problems, but they're well supported by forum members, so don't know. Tein - well recieved by market, but expensive as hell.


----------



## TrunkSlammer (Apr 6, 2003)

I have a 99 Altima completely stock. I want to add a strut tower along with new struts. My goal is a comfortable ride but still be able to dive into turns. Also, rather stay with 15" wheels.
that said, what about tires?





THX


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

sethwas, do you know how much shorter the Tein SS strut bodies are? They aren't 2" shorter like the expensive ones - how much more travel will they provide? Thanks


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

10mm rear, 35mm front.


----------

